# DW Review- EZ Car Care Sleek Interior cleaner and dressing



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW EZ Car Care Sleek Review*

1st of all I would like to thank Darren at EZ Car Care for another sample to try.

I believe we have all heard of EZ car care recently and I have personally used some of the range and found it to be very good as well as affordable, for more information on the range please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

I really don't like doing interiors so any thing that can make the job easier is going to be a good call for me. Normally I will go down the route of using a diluted APC spray to clean then an dedicated interior dressing product to finish so i was more than happy to see cleaner and dressing in one.

*The Product:*

The product is presented in a good quality PET bottle with all the usual EZ branding on the label as well as the usual usage instructions and H&S gumpf, there was also a trigger spray head included which i managed to break with user error (note to self set the spray head to 'spray' and not 'off' when pumping the trigger).

The actual liquid is white in colour and smells really good, not sure what the smell is but think of a really nice shampoo and you have got it :thumb::thumb:

*EZ Car Care say:
*
*Sleek is a specially formulated interior cleaner and dressing. Sleek will not only clean but it will protect and dress in a satin finish looking like the vehicle is fresh from the factory. Sleek works perfectly on plastics, vinyl and metal surfaces.
Spray sleek into a mircrofibre cloth and clean surfaces thoroughly, once all the dust and dirt has been removed buff to a factory fresh finish with a new mircrofibre.*

So that sounds easy enough :thumb:

*The Method:*

I had a spare hour before having to go out so thought i would make the most of it a give the Old X Trail a bit of a clean inside, I am ashamed to admit it was a bit of a mess 



As many of you who have a Japanese car will know there is an awful lot of textured plastic to cover so its always a good test of a interior cleaner.

So Mats out and hoovered then seats and foot well carpets given the same treatment.



So thats the floor areas cleaned, looking at the interior rear door handles they seemed to do with a bit of a lift so a quick spray of Sleek, worked in with a clean MF cloth the buffed with a separate dry cloth and they were looking alot better:thumb:



There was a white greasy mark on the faux alloy trim inserts (really not sure what it was) but a quick spray of Sleek using the same 2 cloth method and the mark was gone and it left a nice clean, non smeared, non greasy finish.



Onto the ****pit now....

I will usually grab a MF cloth when i am sitting in traffic and give the dashboard a wipe so this area of the car just needed and bit of a dust and a lift



I decided on a slightly different technique here which i have used to good effect before so I grabbed a MF applicator and sprayed some of the Sleek onto it then going to work on the dash then flipping over to use the dry side to buff :thumb:



I have got to say i was pretty happy with the results, all the surfaces came up looking clean and well Sleek, you can see by the 50/50 shot the difference it made to the finish.



I really wanted to see how Sleek would fare as a cleaner so working from the top of the interior down i saw dirty foot marks on the black door threshold, a quick spray of sleek, worked in using the MF applicator then buffed off using a fresh cloth and as you can see it came up really well.



So Yeah it cleans and dresses all in one handy bottle so why take 2 bottles into the shower when 1 will do :lol:

*Price:*

£11.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/interior/sleek-satin-interior-dressing-cleaner-58.html

We all like a good value product so in the interests of checking out the 'value for money' aspect of the product I completed 2 cars today and used in the region 25ml of product so you could get 40 applications out of a 500ml bottle or 29p per car, for me that ticks represents good value.

*Would I use it again?:
*

Whilst I was assembling the pictures for the review and thinking about what i was going to say my initial thoughts were no because I wasn't keen on the Satin finish that sleek left preferring a more OEM Matte finish.... I then went out about an hour later to drop Miss P at one of her friends houses and the sating finish had really dulled down and actually looked pretty tidy and OEM as I would like it :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

EZ Car Care Sleek is a great smelling all in one interior cleaner and dressing, its easy to use, non smeary and non greasy. The cleaning power is great for light dirt marks.

The finish initially looks a bit too bright and showy for my liking but soon calms down and leaves a really great finish to the trims.



If you are looking for an easy to use all in one solution for interior trims why not give this one a go you wont be disappointed :thumb:

*Thanks for reading:wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

